# Warning! Skeletons in compromising positions...



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Apparently this qualifies as art, a buddy of mine sent it to me knowing that I'd laugh my kiester off. 
Children, prudes and those easily offended should not even bother clicking this link: http://www.behance.net/Gallery/Skeleton/89205

Otherwise, please insert your own "bone" joke as needed.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey Kev..
Thanks I needed a good laugh today 
those were hilariuos...
I clicked the thanks button too.
I know my friends would get a kick out of that at my party.
can't think of a good joke though rats


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That was great and would definitly make a great display at a party


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, it's certainly ambiguous enough for both straight and gay.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Um, aren't those both male skeletons?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

True love never dies.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I can only imagine the sounds of love. Instead of slap, slap, slap, it's clack, clack, clack, like a bamboo wind chime. That is making music together!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahahaha! Now I want to put two skellies in my shower "doing it" for my Hallowe'en party.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I remember a T-shirt with drawing of that sort, but there were more than that.

> insert pun about boning here <


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Did anybody else notice that there is a washing machine in the kitchen...obviously those were not married skeletons...we all know what happens after marriage


----------

